# Testors Metalizer Paints



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Just got my 18" Jupiter 2 and looking over the painting instructions listed is Testors Metalizer Paints, for my PL J-2 I used automotive scratch repair paint "Ford Winter Frost" between the primer and small paint bottles a small fortune went into that paint job took 5 coats to cover the primer. I have not used their metalizer brand and so anyone out there used this paint? How did you mix it, what were the results and would you do it again????? Thanks for the information.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Myself I am not a huge fan of the Testors Metallizers and rarely use them and success is even more rare.

The paints themselves are a lacquer, but Testors says not to apply them over a primer. I found they can craze model plastics. They melted some of the clear parts in the Polar Lights LiS robot that need to be painted, for example. The buffable colors in particular are not very durable so you need to mount the model on a base to prevent handling. If you apply the Metallizer clear sealer, the nicely polished paint turns dull grey. The spray cans work ok for sprays but its easy to apply them too heavy. The jar paints are pretty much airbrush only, and spray easily enough. You can paint tiny details with them by hand, and I use a couple of them as drybrush shades mostly.

I think at least some of the LiS Jupiter 2 filming miniatures were grey not silver. I have seen some grey models and they look quite nice and often less toylike than chrome silvery models.

If you want a good metallic finish thats more durable, try the Tamiya AS and TS series spray cans. They are plastic safe synthetic lacquers, and they go on VERY smootly. You can build up a nice smooth, glossy coat with a few thin layers. The metallics dry in an hour or two versus days and weeks for the Testors enamel stuff. You can even apply tape over it. Tamiya makes Silver Leaf (bright), Aircraft Bare Metal Aluminum (bright), Gloss Aluminum (darker), Mica Silver (somewhat flaked look), Light Gunmetal, Gunmetal (nice on Robby the Robot) and Metallic Black. 

If you want an airbrushed finish, try the Alclad II range. They work very good. Spray them on over a base coat of Tamiya spray can Gloss Black for a nice finish. Alclad offers many shades ranging from white and dull aluminum, to plolished aluminum and chrome. Their finishes are fairly durable too.


----------

